# VETASSESS Assessment Renewal



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I need to know how we can renew expired skilled assessments? Vetassess assessments are valid for 3 years until an early expiry date is mentioned on the assessment.

I have gone through the whole link provided by vetassess for the process of assessment renewal but the problem is, the assessment was originally done by the agent. Now if I wish to renew it on my own, how do I do it?

I have created an account on VETASSESS but it only allows to submit a NEW application. Where do we need to submit an application for renewal and pay the fee?

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------

